# Zeus RTA 510 Pin



## mad_hatter (19/2/19)

Anyone in JHB have stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geekvape (27/2/19)

Hi, @*mad_hatter*

As for the pin you are looking,it couldn't be sold separately,but you can purchase a whole base,please see below:
https://www.geekvape.com/store/replacement-base-for-zeus-rta.html

We are not in Malaysia,but you can order and we can ship to your country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter (13/3/19)

geekvape said:


> Hi, @*mad_hatter*
> 
> As for the pin you are looking,it couldn't be sold separately,but you can purchase a whole base,please see below:
> https://www.geekvape.com/store/replacement-base-for-zeus-rta.html
> ...



Thanks, but $14.05 Shipping on a $5 item is a little crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

